# BR-5700 vs BR-9000



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I recently swapped out my 5700 shifters, derailleurs, and chain to 9000 (6800 for cassette). I kept the 5700 brakes and the fsa crankset that came with the bike (for now). I have an upgrade for the crankset on order and I have a couple other things on the bike I plan on swapping out but I was wondering if I should prioritize getting the 9000 brakes on there first. Is there any braking difference between the br-5700 to the br-9000 or is it just a matter of weight?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I would do the brakes first.

Yes, there's a difference, the new 9000 are SLR-EV. It's their new technology
and I find them superior. 

I have a bike with 6770 levers and therefore 6700 brakes. I thought for quite some time while using it and the new SLR-EV setups on other bikes that they were about the same. Not so. I didn't ride the older setup for almost a season (6700 which is the Super SLR technology) and when I rode it this spring I noticed a clear difference in braking vs. the 5800 and 6800 bikes I had been on. Same exact wheels and pads, like literally take the pads out of one and put them in the other when wheels switch. The new brakes work much better with the new designed hoods and make a huge difference, especially when braking from up on the hoods.

You will get an even larger notice of difference and benefit than me. I keep my systems matched, you're currently mis-matching Super SLR and SLR-EV. A matched system will always out perform a mis-matched on in this case so you're at the bottom of the barrel currently in terms of performance from your brake setup. Switching to 9000 brakes will be something you notice immediately and it will make a huge impact.

And you probably don't need it, but:


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks, sounds like I'll make the brakes the next item on the list.


----------

